# Lightroom-related Advertising



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 20, 2016)

*THE TRIAL HAS NOW DRAWN TO A CLOSE. DUE TO ISSUES WITH THE ADVERTISING PLUG-IN, WE'VE DECIDED NOT TO ALLOW MEMBER ADVERTISING OR SELF-PROMOTION ON THIS FORUM.
*
The previous post is retained below for reference only.


_The new advertising system is now live, and you can book and manage your own ads using the Advertising link at the bottom of the page._

_There's a choice of advert types:_

_*Standard Thread* - You may now post a single thread about your Lightroom-related product, service or blog without charge, but you may not 'bump it' or repost it to keep it at the top of the forum. If you want to keep it alive, you'll need a sticky thread._
_*Sticky thread* - Paying for a sticky thread keeps your thread at the top of the forum listing for your advertising period. Sticky spaces are limited. Cost per week $3._
_*Keywords* - This ad type allows you to transform text keywords in thread posts into links with a tooltip description. For example, when someone uses the name of your plug-in in a thread, it automatically turns into a link to your website. Cost per click $.75._

_How it works:_

_Post your chosen advert using the Create Ad screen_
_It's sent to the Site Administrators for approval._
_Once approved, you're sent a link to the invoice by email._
_You have 48 hours in which to pay the invoice by PayPal (otherwise the ad just gets deleted)._
_Once paid, the Ad automatically starts running._
_You can manage your Ads, for example, pause an add for up to 7 days, and check the number of views and clicks on the Your Ads page._
_Once the time's up, the Ad automatically expires, but you're welcome to renew using the same Your Ads page._

_Traffic Stats:_
_Wondering whether it's worth advertising here? Here's our average stats over the last year:*_

_58,985 unique visitors per month_
_163,433 page views per month_
_* Averages between 1 April 2015 - 31 March 2016_

_Terms and Conditions:_

_Adverts must be directly related to Lightroom or Photoshop, whether that's presets, plug-ins, web galleries, hardware, training materials and so forth._
_All thread content must comply with the forum rules, for example, no bad language, no porn, etc._
_You may include images, discount codes or special offers, and users may reply to your thread to ask questions._
_Site Administrators retain the right to refuse/cancel advertising at any time._
_Advertising is non-refundable unless the site administrators cancel the contract._
_
The old advertising forum will be retired shortly and the threads will be archived into one of the other forums.

This is a trial run, so if you have any feedback on pricing, adverts, etc. please use the Contact Webmaster link.  I'm considering the possibility of a couple of small square ads under the sidebar on the home page and would love your feedback.  Don't worry, we won't be adding Google AdSense or anything that's not Lightroom specific!_


----------

